# Red Star's Godin at 7 months



## Michael Kennedy (Apr 20, 2008)

Here are some videos of my pups training. He is 7 months old in this video. Thanks goes out to Mark Keating (Breeder/Coach), Michelle Rhodes and Jake Brandyberry (Training Decoy). I appreciate all of your help. 




Godin Defense of Handler #1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iNuI-Kgu4I
Godin's Defense of Handler #2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6mQN8Dr9wM
Godin Warm up bites: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJOlBYt3_ws


Mike


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

nice Mike.


----------



## Barry Connell (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice job guys!!!


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

nice =D>


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

Enjoyed watching ...Very nice Mike and Jake..


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Michael Kennedy said:


> Here are some videos of my pups training. He is 7 months old in this video. Thanks goes out to Mark Keating (Breeder/Coach), Michelle Rhodes and Jake Brandyberry (Training Decoy). I appreciate all of your help.
> 
> 
> Very nice deep bite. are the red star people still breeding presa canarios?
> ...


----------



## Michael Kennedy (Apr 20, 2008)

Yes, Mark and Irina still breed presa. 


Mike


----------



## Jason Davis (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice looking pup, Mike!


----------



## Michael Kennedy (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks Jason, 


We are having a good time with him. He is a crazy little mutt. 

Mike


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

He really looks nice. And nice work with him. Congrats.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Real Nice!


----------



## sefi sahar (Dec 15, 2011)

Love the pup loved the work 
gave you some likes on YouTube
Keep on posting his progress.
What lines is he conceted?


----------



## Michael Kennedy (Apr 20, 2008)

Here is the sire pedigree: http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/123110/Lot-du-Loups-du-Soleil

Dame Pedigree: http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/939268/Elfy-LOF-210668-(Keating)

Line breeding on Calvarie Aux Acacias. 

I will keep uploading his training progress. We have started the basket, so.... I will get some video of that stuff up on the next training session. 

Mike Kennedy


----------



## sefi sahar (Dec 15, 2011)

Michael Kennedy said:


> Here is the sire pedigree: http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/123110/Lot-du-Loups-du-Soleil
> 
> Dame Pedigree: http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/939268/Elfy-LOF-210668-(Keating)
> 
> ...


thank you.

i will look forward to the next.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

Lot is a beast. He is a hard biting intenses SOB. Elfy is a pretty fast dog. Between the two of them you should have a KILLER!!!


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

Pretty slick, there Mike! 

How's his sister, Gypsy? Did they still have her?


----------



## Michael Kennedy (Apr 20, 2008)

Gypsy is looking awesome as well. Yes, they still have her. 

Mike


----------

